

Show HN: Extract links from webpages and download files, unzip and execute them - dogancelik
https://github.com/dogancelik/endl

======
dogancelik
Hello all! Author here, I would like to give some info: This is a Node.js
module but I also provide a command line tool to use same features the module
supports.

There are 2 ways to use the command line:

1\. You can use a JSON file to download as many files as you want, unzip and
execute them.

2\. You can issue a commnand like this:

    
    
      endl d "http://www.mp3tag.de/en/download.html" "div.download a"
    

The command above will download Mp3tag from their website with its original
filename. (You can also set the filename yourself. Check the README file for
more info.)

